# Qlab AppleScript for Christie



## LDash (May 23, 2015)

Hi all. 
Have not posted for a while
We have a Christie LHD700 and LX206 im hoping to set up script cues on qlab (version 2 and version 3 in the future) i have looked through the manual but cant seem to find anything that relates to using apple script to command the projector. I have successfully set up the network and can control the projector via a browser. 
I am wondering if any of you have experience with the Christie projectors and apple script? and possibly know the code i need to use? or at least have an idea of where to start, i don't have much experience with apple script in general. 

Thanks in advance for your help
Ash


----------



## Joshualangman (May 25, 2015)

This kind of thing gets discussed frequently at the QLab forum: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/qlab

Search the archives and/or post your own question, you're sure to get a helpful answer.


----------

